# Crooked knives.



## Dooder (Sep 30, 2014)

Maine style. I couldn't find anyone to make me one that wasn't an "antique", so I started making my own. My grandfather was a plumber, all the blade stock is repurposed files. All local wood, the display board is flamed yellow birch, got me a stockpile of it, and I'm keeping it. Interesting thing is with these knives, you use them held in your hand palm up, and pull it to you. This explains why the blades are curved out of line with the handle for most of them, if you slip, the pointy end doesn't stick your squishy parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ButchC (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Jon,

Having a hard time visualizing; could you post a closer pic of one of your knives, held in the hand correctly as you describe?

Thanks, Butch

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dooder (Sep 30, 2014)

For google purposes, you can look up macotagan or couteau croche. Nice thing is, one you know how to make them, you can make one for very specific purposes. Example, blade straight off the handle, no curve in the tip was referred to as a basket knife, used for cleaning and splitting ash. A deep curve in the tip was for starting cuts in the center of a piece, like bowls. Real heavy back curve, where the blade is skewed away from the cutting edge, was used for making canoe paddles. You could hog off tons of wood at a cut, put huge force on the blade, and be relatively safe. The pic is an example of how is would be used traditionally. Workpiece would be held between the knees or feet, depending on size, and the blade pulled toward the user. This next part is the part that saves you from leaking things-pulling was done using the shoulder while keeping the elbow bent at a ninety degree bend and not moving from the elbow. More force from the shoulder, and as long as the elbow did not engage, no piercing of the person. These were rough work tools. I carved a spoon with one from hackmatack once, took forever, and I have a three inch scar on my wrist from rushing.


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Too dangerous looking use for me.


----------

